# Veritas Dowel Cutter to make wooden arrow shafts



## mattgirard (Dec 5, 2013)

I've had the same thought but with further reading some people are compressing the 3/8 shaft to 5/16 by running it through a hardwood block if anyone knows how this is done it might be an idea


----------



## woodystyle777 (Apr 1, 2013)

I wouldn't have a clue where to start on compressing. I'm googling it but still nothing


----------



## Wayko (Dec 22, 2011)

woodystyle777 said:


> I wouldn't have a clue where to start on compressing. I'm googling it but still nothing



You can go on 3 rivers website & they have compression block, the block is headed & the shift is run though it like with a drill.


----------



## UrbanDeerSlayer (Feb 10, 2012)

The dowel cutter from Veritas works very well, I have one. I have not gone beyond cutting a few dowels and making any arrows yet. I was planning on making a jig, and turning the dowel rod in a drill, sanding it down to 11/32 in the front and tail taper to 5/16. Never got that far. Compression block sounds like a better idea.


----------



## UrbanDeerSlayer (Feb 10, 2012)

The dowel cutter from Veritas works very well, I have one. I have not gone beyond cutting a few dowels and making any arrows yet. I was planning on making a jig, and turning the dowel rod in a drill, sanding it down to 11/32 in the front and tail taper to 5/16. Never got that far. Compression block sounds like a better idea. Also you lose about 3 to 4 inches off the shaft length when you use the dowel cutter, so make sure your wood is longer than you need it.


----------



## woodystyle777 (Apr 1, 2013)

ok this one is probably dumb.....but if you cut to 3/8 and plan to sand to 11/32, what method of measuring do you use to insure that you end at 11/32? Do you just do a little and measure, do a little more and measure or is there some fancy woodworking wizardry!?


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

The compression serves a dual purpose to sizing. Just like one would peen the webbing in connecting rods of engines to strengthen them, compression, to a degree, increases the density and strengthens the wood.


----------



## rsb_924 (Mar 11, 2006)

I use the Veritas and after just took a block of wood, drilled a 3/8" hole in it, drilled it in half along the hole, sanded the inside to make them a little more shallow, shaved off the corners, and put a hinge on it. To use it, I just fold a piece of sandpaper in half, put it in there and then spin it with the drill. 










then after I spin sand it I check it with the front of the 11/32 tapering tool. sliding it down the whole shaft.


----------



## Bender (Dec 6, 2006)

Now this is just for what its worth but I was talking to a fellow a while ago who was able to get the blade on the Veritas Dowel Maker set down low enough that it was spitting out shafts at 11/32 with no further resizing work required. One could maybe try it, but I can't speak from direct personal experience.


----------



## ghound (Nov 26, 2013)

You can use a taper tool to reduce dia and taper or barrell your shafts, http://www.flybowshop.com/images/easytool1_520.jpg


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

UrbanDeerSlayer said:


> The dowel cutter from Veritas works very well, I have one. I have not gone beyond cutting a few dowels and making any arrows yet. I was planning on making a jig, and turning the dowel rod in a drill, sanding it down to 11/32 in the front and tail taper to 5/16. Never got that far. Compression block sounds like a better idea.


A block or blocks, better, with slots to allow them to be opened parallel, tapered to the front, or tapered to the rear with wing nuts works great. Mine are 18".


----------



## woodystyle777 (Apr 1, 2013)

super awesome idea rsb. I like your arrows I can't wait! So that 11/32 piece that you slide......that is the insert from the Veritas Arrow Making inserts correct?


----------



## Markliep (May 6, 2012)

Taper tool from 3Rivs let's you use a 23/64 glue on point - did a bunch of 3/8 hardwood dowels last summer before I got hooked on Tonkin bamboo shafts from Oulay - M


----------



## UrbanDeerSlayer (Feb 10, 2012)

rattus58 said:


> A block or blocks, better, with slots to allow them to be opened parallel, tapered to the front, or tapered to the rear with wing nuts works great. Mine are 18".


Rattus, can you post any pics of this set up? Thanks


----------



## rsb_924 (Mar 11, 2006)

woodystyle777 said:


> super awesome idea rsb. I like your arrows I can't wait! So that 11/32 piece that you slide......that is the insert from the Veritas Arrow Making inserts correct?


no, look in the second picture it is the guide from the tapering tool unscrewed from the tapering tool.. there is three I is 23/64, 11/32/ 5/16 I use these as a sizing gauge..


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

UrbanDeerSlayer said:


> Rattus, can you post any pics of this set up? Thanks


Yes I can.... if not in the next few minutes... first thing in the morning.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

UrbanDeerSlayer said:


> Rattus, can you post any pics of this set up? Thanks


This is the original... the second generation, is on my work bench with a screw adjustment being worked out. This is fairly self explanatory and really didn't need replacement but ... you know how that goes... :grin:

View attachment 1827452


View attachment 1827453


View attachment 1827454


----------



## rsb_924 (Mar 11, 2006)

rattus58 said:


> This is the original... the second generation, is on my work bench with a screw adjustment being worked out. This is fairly self explanatory and really didn't need replacement but ... you know how that goes... :grin:
> 
> View attachment 1827452
> 
> ...




that looks pretty cool looks like it would work really good... nice job..


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

rsb_924 said:


> that looks pretty cool looks like it would work really good... nice job..


Thank you... pretty simple and tapers or shaves whatever you need.. :grin:


----------



## rsb_924 (Mar 11, 2006)

rattus58 said:


> Thank you... pretty simple and tapers or shaves whatever you need.. :grin:


do you have building plans (blue prints) on building one of these... I would like to try that on my footed shafts..


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

rsb_924 said:


> do you have building plans (blue prints) on building one of these... I would like to try that on my footed shafts..


Actually no... it's pretty self explanatory... the one I'm working on has two holes high on the block to accept a bolt with no threads through it to act as a stop to keep the shaft from climbing but doesn't impede the opening and adjusting for size and angle of the tapers. I have a very aggressive sand paper on this.. 80 grit I think it is and I have to run the length of the shaft with several grits to smooth out some of the grain left from the paper. Essentially just cut a slot through your block to allow it to swing over a bolt is all you need to make it as wide or angled as you want. If you wanted smoother shafts and aren't as impatient as I am, I'd use a finer grit and do it slower. One thing my new taper tool is going to have is a means to remove the dust with my shop vac. This is fine stuff and you should probably use a respirator.

Aloha.. :beer:


----------



## rsb_924 (Mar 11, 2006)

rattus58 said:


> Actually no... it's pretty self explanatory... the one I'm working on has two holes high on the block to accept a bolt with no threads through it to act as a stop to keep the shaft from climbing but doesn't impede the opening and adjusting for size and angle of the tapers. I have a very aggressive sand paper on this.. 80 grit I think it is and I have to run the length of the shaft with several grits to smooth out some of the grain left from the paper. Essentially just cut a slot through your block to allow it to swing over a bolt is all you need to make it as wide or angled as you want. If you wanted smoother shafts and aren't as impatient as I am, I'd use a finer grit and do it slower. One thing my new taper tool is going to have is a means to remove the dust with my shop vac. This is fine stuff and you should probably use a respirator.
> 
> Aloha.. :beer:


how long are the boards that hold the sand paper? on the main board (base board) how far apart are the bolts?


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

rsb_924 said:


> how long are the boards that hold the sand paper? on the main board (base board) how far apart are the bolts?
> 
> View attachment 1827753


 The blocks here are 16 1/2" my new ones are 18". Bolts are 1 and 9/16's apart. The blocks themselves are approximately 1 and 3/4" square and dictated by the sandpaper for the height... so if you had sand paper 1" wide... that would dictate in my case. Bolts on my 2nd generation are 1 and 3/4" which give me a little more latitude on and angle I can taper as well as diameter shaft. This is pretty much a 3/8" dowel at best... of course I could also extend the slots a little too to get the same thing... there is way more material in the block to accommodate that.

Much Aloha.... :beer:


----------



## woodystyle777 (Apr 1, 2013)

rsb? Who makes these tapering tools you unscrew for guides? Where can I get them?


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

woodystyle777 said:


> rsb? Who makes these tapering tools you unscrew for guides? Where can I get them?


That looks like several of my more expensive tapering tools I used to use befor now sanding them my self... you can probably find that tool and maybe the guide separately at three rivers I'd be betting... :grin:

http://www.3riversarchery.com/Tru-Center+V2+Taper+Tool+Complete_i5375_baseitem.html


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

I've used the Veritas and it worked fairly well. However a buddy of mine make a jig to cut dowels on his router table and that works much better. Cost <$10 to make and can be adjusted to produce almost any diameter you want.
From there we use a tapering jig like Rattus does.

-Grant


----------



## rsb_924 (Mar 11, 2006)

woodystyle777 said:


> rsb? Who makes these tapering tools you unscrew for guides? Where can I get them?


http://www.3riversarchery.com/Spare+Guides+For+Tru-Center+Taper+Tool_i53463X_baseitem.html


----------

